# Using MSN messenger voice behinde a firewall



## Messenger

first of all I hope all of you are fine
I have a problem from more than two months ago
I am behind a firewall in my university, I can log in to MSN messnger 6.2 but I can not using the voice because of the firewall. same thing with yahoo messenger and other messengers. can any one please tell me the solution of this problem or at least give me any other messenger will work with this situation


----------



## Praetor

1. CHeck up on university policies and such to see what ports are being blocked because they are usually listed (i was a Building Net. Admin for my residence in 1st year and it was certainly documented)

2. Dunno about the "official" MSN (i use trillian) but would it be possible to change the outbound port?


----------



## Lorand

I use Skype and it works behind firewalls. You can grab it from here: http://www.skype.com/download.html


----------



## Praetor

w00t Skype! 
Skype is nice, if not a bit buggy but I'll put up with that for encrypted transfer protocols.


----------



## PcBoss

Why don't you just take the easy way to heaven!  

Disable your firewall, then it won't be a problem!


----------



## Praetor

Because avergae Joe's dont have access to the university firewall.


----------



## PcBoss

Oh i see! Well guess there is no easy way to heaven then   Its only one way to hell!!!


----------



## Praetor

Yep. Of course there are tons of workarounds (i used to be a NetAdmin for my residence) ... the simplest technique to try would be to change the port. A more tricky technique could involve use of the "floor computer representative"'s computer (which sometimes has looser restrictions) and have that computer act kind of like a NAT.


----------



## darkd3vil

one reason i dont like firewalls but they block so much i mean the computer i am on right now is infected with everything under the sun i bet i could hack it if i knew how to. its so horrible but to help witht he msn thing you could try updating if there is any and maybe it shuts ports off


----------



## Praetor

> one reason I dont like firewalls but they block so much


Well if you configure it properly as the University Admins the firewalls do the job they were designed to do: restrict access to/from as defined. Most university firewalls are blacklisted although some operate on whitelisting. You wont be able to do anything really, in either case but in the case of blacklisting you may be able to find loopholes.  Updating MSN shouldnt really affect much if you cant alter outbound ports.


----------



## Messenger

first of all i want to thank all of you (Praetor, Lorand, PcBoss and darkd3vil) about your reply. but let me tell you something about this problem
as you know I dont have the right to access the configration of university's firewall
so if you can please give me the simplest way or any other program other than skype (because this program is also does not work with me).
finally really I was so happy about your reply and thank you very much.


----------



## Praetor

Trillian works with university firewalls although it ditches the voice feature so that wouldnt be so useful hehe. You can try Netmeeting as that comes with Windows anyways.



> because this program is also does not work with me


Because of taste etc or because of the firewall?


----------



## Lorand

Try changing the skype's communication port. Firewalls use to block certain ports and it's a chance to find one that is not blocked.


----------



## Praetor

Skype isnt blocked by most university firewalls.


----------



## Lorand

You can try this one also: http://www.virbiage.com/firefly/download/
But by far Skype has the best voice quality...


----------



## Messenger

*still we can do*

I really have to thank those two firends so much (Praetor and Lorand) about their work and help. thank you very much my friends. the skype is working with me now but UNFORTUNATLY the sound is not clear. also I tried firefly but this one is blocked. any way I know that I bothered you about this subject but if there is still something that we can do please tell me. otherwise thank you very much my friends.


----------



## Lorand

Skype has an almost perfect sound quality, but it needs a large bandwith to achieve that. When I talk with a friend who has a connection of only 80 kbs sometimes the sound becomes intermittent.


----------



## Praetor

> the skype is working with me now but UNFORTUNATLY the sound is not clear.


Wow....clear as in "loud" or clear as in "choppy"? 



> Skype has an almost perfect sound quality, but it needs a large bandwith to achieve that.


Argueable depednging on your defintion of large bandwidth. I'm tracking ~17KB/s upload to be able to get good, clearer-than-landline transmission roughly 3000km away


----------



## Lorand

I guess that the minimum bandwith for Skype to work fine is around 100 kbs (12 kB/s).


----------



## Praetor

Hmmm even people on 56K tell me its quite clear (when its working) ... so i could guess it's capable of operating in less than 10KB/s range but i havnt been on 56K for awhile


----------



## Messenger

To be honest I have nothing to say. the only thing that I want to say Is Thank you Lorand thank you Praetor. thanks alot. and if one day you find such program that you think it will help me do not forget me    thanks again and this is the first time I use this forum but the admins of this forum must be happy to have people like you.


----------



## Praetor

Glad to be here -- always a pleasure to help people who want to be helped!


----------



## Lorand

Meanwhile a new version of Skype had launched. It has new features like file transfer. Try it out, it could have better sound quality too...


----------



## Praetor

The file transfer, while secure, is slow as hell.


----------



## Praetor

And yet another update of Skype


----------

